
Kafka: A Life Beyond Literature - lermontov
http://www.spiked-online.com/spiked-review/article/kafka-a-life-beyond-literature/19511#.WL5AfRjMzv1
======
linkmotif
I thought this was going to be about Kafka.

~~~
notdang
It is about Kafka.

~~~
swuecho
It is not the Kafka.

